# Oh NO!! (This is not goat related)



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 5, 2010)

OK, this is not related to the topics discussed in this forum in any way, but I need to share my dismay!  We got the "red ring of death" on our xbox today!!   

If you know what I'm talking about I'm sure you can sympathize.  And I'm not sure but, with our luck, we've owned it for 3 years and 1 month since the warranty covering said "ring of death" expires at 3 years.  We don't have TV so we will doubly miss netflix instant watch until this gets sorted out.

Woe is me!  But the goats are good...


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2010)

Hopefully you can get it fixed quickly. I have no idea what you are talking about but it sounds bad.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, it's bad. But I'll survive.  Just not sure the console will...  You sound like the kind of person who is supportive no matter what!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2010)

As long as it's legal!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't complain - my housing may be small, my kitchen blows a fuse if I try to use a hot plate AND the toaster oven at the same time...but...DTV was here Monday LOL and I have my Hi Def!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 5, 2010)

Where is the icon that would indicate how jealous I am?  I guess the ole' library card won't feel so lonely this month...


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you invested in an intercooler? We had one on the back of ours which kept it nice and cool so it wouldn't overheat and it's lasted forever! Also try to keep working with it as no two cases are alike. Lol. But sometimes, they're just flat broken at this point...


----------

